# TICA surf rod



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys, i was looking at getting another surf rod for the arsenal. I like the light weight and feel of the tica rods but never owned one yet. What are your experiences with these rods good/bad? They seem like a good quality rod at a pretty good deal for the money. I was looking at buying the UEHA836502S which is a 12' 2 piece spinning xh, 4 to 10 oz, 15 to 40 line weight. Wanted to use it to cast for stripers, drum and maybe some shark.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I have a 9' 2-6 oz that I love for throwing metal etc. I've never used the bigger one. I think the general concensus is that it doesn't really like 8&bait. Also I've heard alot of people talking about guide problems w/ them. For a "heaver" most people seem to prefer the OM, Tsunami, or Pinacle. I have two of the OM's (one conventional, one spinning) and they can throw a brick, but they are a little on the heavy side. It seems like the Pinacle is what I've heard the most talk about lately.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*I like mine*

we're talking about this on the FL board too.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

HSSTIE

check your Private messages.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

love the ticas... i've got a 10", and a 9"... just do a little readin, you won't hear too many bad things about them. except for the guide issue, but i haven't had any issues. for the price that i paid for these rods, i dont think i'll mind replacing a guide or two in the future.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

From all the research I have done i decided on a tica for my spinning reel. Seems the problem with the new Ticas are the reel seat and rod guides. The reason the prices are so ggod is they are not using the fuji guides and reel seats.

However the Dolphin series of Ticas do. They cost a little more but in the long run it should be worth it. Found a 9' spinning rod online for $99. Compared to the lower line of Ticas that run around 65.00-75.00. 

From all the info I was able to get from the guys here the extra jack is well worth it for the quality fuji guides and reel seat. I have not had a chance to use it yet but it feels nice......just my .02 worth


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

I sure am glad i asked for your input about the ticas. Now you have me thinking about other possibilites. Basically what i was looking for was a 11 or 12 foot surf rod with a full graphite blank that would be good for chucking bait with circle hooks and my coronoado cd 90 baitrunner reel. 
Here is the other rods i see in this range: ( most are digitaldagger prices )

tsunami 11', they use a composite graphite and graphite mesh for 88 

tica dolpin series, that puts me at 150.00 ( and saw only 1 online retailer )

lamiglass surf king series 11' for 95

okuma solaris surf 12' with im6 ( 36 million modulus ) graphite blank and fuji guides and reel seat ( according to digitaldagger ...much lighter and more flex along its length than the Tica Ueha ) for 78

okuma longitude 12' for 54

penn proguide 11' for 88

penn pursuit 11' for 33

diawa sealine x 12' for 89

breakaway 12' for 240

pinnacle shoreline 11' 6 ( with 56 million modulus blank ) for 69 

i did find a good link explaining the modulus aspect of the graphite blanks from loomis

http://www.flwoutdoors.com/article.cfm?id=141123

I would have to say all of those rods are good ( except maybe the penn pursuit ) but it looks like a okuma solaris or the pinnacle shoreline might be what i am shooting for now. Anyone know anything about those?


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*my experience*

i have two tica rods and one sunami trophy. i love all three of them, but if i was adding a fourth, it would be the sunami. the guide issue on the tica is real, i had to replace the top two on mine. the price is about the same (check e bay or dicks sporting goods town center) and the tsunami gives you a little more for the same money.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

hsstie;
I'm going to jump in on this a little late, but I was born late. lol 
I build rods, and though I've not had any dealings with tica's spinning rods, I have rebuilt a 12' casting rod. Now, the blanks for spinning and casting rods are the same. The difference lies in the build. I like the tica blanks, actually I would like to get a couple to build on. As everyone has said they are lite weight. They load well for casting 8nbait, and they are sensitive. The casting rod sells for $99, so I would guess the spinning should as well. I don't know what all the talk is concerning the guides, so I can't give any input on that end. 
You have a couple of rods listed that you looked at. You know as well as the rest of us, you get what you pay for. Don't skimp-out on your tackle. It will just cause you heart ache later. Buy the best tackle that you can afford. If you can't afford to buy a $250 rod, don't. At the same time don't buy cheap stuff, because typically they are just that, CHEAP. Most production rods you get are going to have the less expencive guides on them. If they use high-end cmponents they will have to price them that way. My advise is to buy a rod that has a blank you love. The guides and grips can be replaced. You can do it yourself, and it is very simple to do. All you have to do is put good guide in the same place the others were. It is called "customizing", and it will mean more to you. If you need any help with it give me or some other builders a call. We will be more than happy to help. If you need any other help with rod questions let me know. Getting everybody fishing is what it is all about.

Chack your personals.

Tight lines.
Paully


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

if you do buy the tica, buy the 12" and have it cut down to the 2nd guide (maybe 11"ft?) and put the tip on there. great rod to begin with, but that tip is a little flimsy when you're castin' 8oz and a bunker head into the wind.. should stiffen it up and make it alot more suitable.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Tica rods is all i use i have the 9' , 11'6" , and the 12 foot and about to get the 10'. and all of them have either sloshes or mags on them and if you ask me best bang fer ya buck and another good thing about them is if ya break one they replace it,, and in all the years i have used them i have had only one break on me during a cast. but still one of the best rods i have thrown besides customs,, but there your talking about big bucks.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

I have the 10' TICA spinning UEHA paired with the Dolphin SF9000. I think the rod is light and it balances the weight of a heavy spinning outfit well. 4 ounces works well on mine.- too bad they don't make a slosh for lefties


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have a 10' tica/diawa emblem combo...i like it...throws 5-6 and bait really well...a little slow to load, but i just had to adapt my cast...when i decided to get a slosh30, i decided on an 11' tsunami...great set up...throws 6-8 and bait really well...from what i understand the tica and the tsunami use the same blank...hope this helps


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the tsunami or om is a much better rod IMO.i have never heard of a tsunami or om breaking but ive personally had 4 guides break on ticas and seen two other peoples snap or crack.ticas are good but id add another 10$ and go with the om or tsunami.just heard way too many stories and bad expieriences to buy another tica.i do however like the 8 foot spin tica.it will smoke a gotcha


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*One thing about 12' Tica*

I hve 3 12' OM Spinning Surf.

I just got my first casting a 12' xh Tica Surf.

Both rods are 2 pieces.

The OM Breaks down into maybe a 7' and a 5' piece. 

But the TICA is like 4' and 8' I will measure exactly when I get home, but the top section is close to ceiling height. For some it may not matter, but in have a car and that TICA may be a snug fit.

Just something else to consider, aside from cost and value.

Jeff


----------



## fireturk1 (Jul 26, 2004)

*tsunami*

I had a tsunami 10 with a 525 mag on it. I left it at the lake house to practice my casting with, well the wife went to move it and it fell over onto the floor. About 6" broke off the end just hitting the floor! It would cast metel something awsome, but I wonder how strong it really is? I bought a 12' OM and put the 525 on that thing, dang, it'll toss 8nbait a mile! Caught a GIANT ray from the beach last July with no problem.I Like the OM and the tsunami, but the incedent with rod breaking so easy it scarded me.


----------



## BlueBites (Jun 22, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> I hve 3 12' OM Spinning Surf.
> 
> I just got my first casting a 12' xh Tica Surf.
> 
> ...


Yup,
I just got a 10' Tica delivered today.
First thing I noticed was that top section is longer than the bottom section.
So I immediately tried to see if any part would fit my 5' rod bag....
Bottom section was less than an inch longer than my bag and the top section was much longer than the bag...
I am gonna have to convince my dad to trade his 6' bag with mine, hehe.
Other than that, the rod is sooo light and well made. 
Nice bang for the buck ($65)!
I can't wait til I take it for fishing!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

tICA BREAKS SEND IT BACK AND GET A NEW ONE EH! OR TAKE IT TO LIGHT HOUSE TACKLE IF THEY HAVE THE SAME ONE THEY WILL GIVE YOU THE NEW ONE THERE,,, SO IT HAS AN ADDED BONUS,,, HAVENT DONE IT YET BUT THIS IS WHAT I HAVE HEARD.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

stopped at lighthouse today...not a tica in sight...st. croix, tsunami, etc...i saw no ticas...the do have suffix tri plus in colors...didn't want clear...time to put the good stuff on the slosh30...670yds of #20...13.99...also gonna drop to #17 on the emblem...should extend my range some...


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm also looking for a 9' or 10' Tica or Tsunami casting rod but wanted to know a few things. Can a 9' Tica or Tsunami cast a 5oz and once the 2 pieces are taken apart, are they both equal lengths? From the above info, it seems that the 10' Tica is not equal lengths and that will be a problem for me. Also, where are you guys getting bags for surf rods from?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Expresso:My 9' Tica spinner breaks down into 2 equal sections...hmmm lets see,9 divided by two =4.5'..its rated 1/2 to 3 oz(med)...really likes 2 oz...great rod,especially for throwing lures....again,it is a spinner so I don't know if that helps........the R


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I have a 9' tsunami and it can handle 2 to 3 ozs great. I've thrown bait and 5oz also but it doesn't handle that well. It breaks down to two equal pieces. Tsunami fugi guides are great.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

the 9" M tica will not cast 5... it's rated 1-3, but i've casted 4 with no issues. it'll cast 2oz a country mile.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

It doesn't seem like Tsunami carries a 9' casting rod that will handle 4-5oz well. Has anyone used the Tica UEHA527402C casting rod rated 2-6oz? I'm looking for a pier rod but still not decided on whether 9' or 10' is best. In terms of backbone, are Tica and Tsunami similar? I know Ticas are stiffer than Okuma of the same ratings and somewhat lighter rod.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I have the 10' heavy tica, I like it. its rated for 4-8oz (I believe) but 6nbait seems to be the sweet spot. I can do 8 n bait with it. now I have had guide problems w/ other tica rods but not my surf rod (yet).


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

11' tsunami(4-8)is 2 equal sections...i have a 10' tica heavy that is 2 uneaquel sections(the tip is longer...hope this helps...


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

the 9' tica rated 2-6 is a decent tosser...

if you add 6" to the butt...

without that it aint werth the trouble to buy.

IN terms of 8^bait the Om has it hands down on the tica.

Yeh..it's heavy...but if yer feeshin fer seamonsters...

do ya really wanna toothpick ???


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

whats OM. i'm trying to figure it out but no matter how many threads I read I can't figure it out


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> whats OM. i'm trying to figure it out but no matter how many threads I read I can't figure it out


Ocean Master... sold at Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*thought so*

since I don't get to go every day I memorize thier catologs to know what everyones talking about


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I read BPS and cabelas catologs to much. didn't go to BPS for 2 weeks


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

The OM was designed by several surf fishermen who fish lookout and HI regularly.

It was built and designed to be the best off-tha shelf rod for 8^ bait fishing.

It is not as good as a custom, but it is 1/3rd the cost.

hard to go wrong with it..

The Tica 12, uncut is a really good 6^ rod...but sux fer 8^.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I've got........*

A 10'6 Tica and I love it. Haven't had any porblems with it. I put an Okuma Expior EB 80 on it and it's just great.


----------

